# Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner/ g101?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner as good as G101?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep..


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Never used g101 but I've got through gallons of megs apc. It's very versatile.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed it is, although I'll probably start using G101 again due to it being cheaper.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm considering it because I'm trying to place an order of a few bit and bobs with one supplier and they don't do g101 which I normal use. 
So maybe a Change is coming.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used megs APC for years... I got G101 a few months ago, and I much prefer it..

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not as effective as G101 but is still a very competent cleaner. I use both. Meguiars apc has a more pleasant scent but when its more stubborn markings etc, the big gun ( G101 ) is brought out and is yet to fail.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I've used megs APC for years... I got G101 a few months ago, and I much prefer it..
> 
> :thumb:


Ahhhh why did you have to say that!!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Not as effective as G101 but is still a very competent cleaner. I use both. Meguiars apc has a more pleasant scent but when its more stubborn markings etc, the big gun ( G101 ) is brought out and is yet to fail.


Could you not make a stronger mix of the Meguiars? Or is it just not able to clean as good as G101?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't get me wrong, megs is fine and can do a job... but... I've kind of went of their whole range... I bought them all when I first started detailing, and now that they are coming to an end, I'm finding other things I prefer...

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Could you not make a stronger mix of the Meguiars? Or is it just not able to clean as good as G101?


If it doesnt clean effectively at said ratio ( 1:10 or whatever the typical dose is ) add a little extra until its effective. Personal preference is G101 on heavier soiling and tricky trim cleaning but as said prior. Megs apc is effective. Its easy to read to much into conytext on these forums. you will more than likely find that megs apc is really good and think " What the bloody hell was that wally from Beau Technique talking about? ":lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> don't get me wrong, megs is fine and can do a job... but... I've kind of went of their whole range... I bought them all when I first started detailing, and now that they are coming to an end, I'm finding other things I prefer...
> 
> :thumb:


Fair play, I have done the same thing. 
Didn't we all start with the turtle wax stuff? :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> If it doesnt clean effectively at said ratio ( 1:10 or whatever the typical dose is ) add a little extra until its effective. Personal preference is G101 on heavier soiling and tricky trim cleaning but as said prior. Megs apc is effective. Its easy to read to much into conytext on these forums. you will more than likely find that megs apc is really good and think " What the bloody hell was that wally from Beau Technique talking about? ":lol:


I'm such a sucker for reading reviews and stuff, I could read 9 good ones then get put off it by one bad one


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Used megs apc for years and wont change as its never let me down


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

G101 is more like Super Degreaser - in fact, I'm confident it's actually stronger than Super Degreaser.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

G101 all the way,love the stuff


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i love g101 too. easily the best apc/degreaser i have used, and a fantastic price. but as said it is all down to personal preference.


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

g101. unbeatable cleaning for money!
very versatile product.
cleaning interiors. stripping wax. cleaning wheels...


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> G101 is more like Super Degreaser - in fact, I'm confident it's actually stronger than Super Degreaser.


My thoughts are similar to this. Always found G101 good for degreasing engine bays and a good TFR.

This puts me off using it on interiors.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Both very good products - G101 obviously a lot stronger but Meguiars APC is a lot foamier which some people prefer, more expensive but it also smells nicer..

each to their own. personally I'll stick to G101 :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't re-purchased Megs APC since buying my first bottle of G101. 7 bottles later and Im not about to change, especially since the formula was updated to make it smell better and stronger! Also the Megs went up by about 30% in price in 2010.

Surfex is good too, but not as nice to use IMO.


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> My thoughts are similar to this. Always found G101 good for degreasing engine bays and a good TFR.
> 
> This puts me off using it on interiors.


it works wonders on interiors. just use it well diltuted and Youl have no problems


----------



## kay323 (Jun 18, 2009)

sorry if this a dumb question, but when you talk about G101, is it the one by Autosmart ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

kay323 said:


> sorry if this a dumb question, but when you talk about G101, is it the one by Autosmart ?


Yes, Autosmart make G101


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i use g101 at home, got 2 gallons in the garage and i use autoglyms all clean in work, all clean is also very similar, they are all pretty much the same although i do think g101 is probably the strongest apc


----------



## Hakim Hussain (Dec 8, 2015)

John @ PB said:


> G101 is more like Super Degreaser - in fact, I'm confident it's actually stronger than Super Degreaser.


Used it today At 20:1 on a Yaris cleaned the door cards dash and door jams very effective at cleaning


----------

